# Cats won't stop crying at night, no matter what



## Ddraig (Sep 22, 2009)

I've seen a few forum posts on this issue, but it seems that I've tried all of the advice in them with no luck.

My wife and I live in a small apartment with one large main room and a bedroom. We have two MaineCoon cats, sisters from the same litter, about 3 years old now. We don't let the cats into the bedroom for several reasons, and I can't see that arrangement changing. Normally they aren't very talkative...

But at night they cry and cry with no end. It starts the moment the door shuts and it doesn't end until 7AM when we get up. They have literally cried themselves hoarse on more than one occasion. We have NEVER let them into the bedroom, even during the day it is completely off-limits to them, so they can't be expecting a reward for their behavior. I've seen many suggestions for this problem, but it seems like we've tried them all.

*Have another cat to play with*
We have two cats and they definitely play, so lack of a companion doesn't seem to be the issue

*Change feeding schedule*
Fresh food is put out in the evening, not in the morning, and they never run out out during the night (slow, picky eaters).

*Keep them awake during the day*
We try to interact with them as much as we can during the day, but we both work a standard 9-5 type of job, and there's nothing to keep them up during that time

*Play with them before bed*
I'll run them like crazy before bedtime, even using a laser pointer (which makes them go insane), until they don't even want to stand up to chase anymore, but they still cry the moment that door shuts. (note, they cry if I DON'T work them up too, tried both ways)

*Don't play with / reward them the moment you get up*
After waking up it's straight to work. It's not like they are demanding that morning come faster, because there is nothing special about their mornings.

*Squirt bottle.*
After a few months of this issue we tried the squirt bottle for a while. Like some others have said, it seemed like the response (even though it was a bad response) to their crying only encouraged them. Now they find places to hide (under chairs, etc) from which they cry, and we need to hunt them down if we want to squirt them. It also doesn't stop them, they cry the moment the door shuts again. I think they think it's a game.

*Isolate them in another room*
Sadly not really an option given the size of our place. We could hear them from anywhere in here.

*Put the squirt bottle or vacuum outside the door*
This was a great idea and worked for 2 days, 2 blissful days of sleep, but they seem to have overcome their issues with the cleaner, and the bottle never frightened them.

*Leave toys and beds around*
They have more places to sleep/sit/lie than we do. Baskets and beds and blankets and a tree. In addition, we have a TON of toys that they absolutely love playing with (even by themselves, we've seen them), and we leave them out for them to play with.

I think that about covers the ideas I've seen. Please, if anyone has anything further that could help me with this, it would mean the world. A full night of sleep seems like just a dream at this point...

One more point to make is that these animals go OUT OF THEIR WAY to start crying. I have literally seen them asleep, dead to the world, and tiptoed into the bedroom. The moment that door slides quietly shut they are up and crying.

Oh, and just to be clear, I know I'm ranting about what a pain these two are, but we really do love these cats. They are really attached to us, and us to them. I don't want anyone to think it's a poor relationship, it's only the nighttime that is a problem.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hooooooo-boy! 8O You've really been through it, haven't you?
A question and some suggestions:

When you used the vacuum trick, did you only park it outside the door or did you also turn it on (_from inside the room so they can't see you * _) when they cried?

Noise machine in the bedroom to mask sounds.
Noise machine or TV for the kitties.
I really don't like to medicate cats, especially if they are just being cats, but some natural things you could try would be Feliway pheromones, Composure Liquid or Rescue Remedy. I have never used those three products but I have read about many great success stories. Maybe they could also work for you and your situation.

It seems to me that your kitties are healthy cats who complain because a door is closed and prevents them from having access to their human-family. They just want to be with you, but you also need to have your own private-time and much needed rest. I sure hope my suggestions, or someone else's suggestions, can work for you.
Good luck!
heidi =^..^=

*_this is done by switching the vacuum "on" but unwinding the plug under the door so it reaches an outlet. When the kitties cry, plug the vacuum in so it comes on and then quickly unplug it, so it cycles up and then down in a short amount of time. 
Like:_ VA-RRROOOOOO-UUuuuuuummmmmm.


----------

